

Ask HN: Does anyone have a reference for a mid-sized clojure project for study? - jacquesm

I'm ready for my next step in 'clojure land', and I'd like to build a semi serious website using it (figure about 10 to 15K lines equivalent in PHP, no idea what that works out to in clojure).&#60;p&#62;So, I'm looking for the source of a medium sized clojure project, preferably using 'enlive' to see how it's done.&#60;p&#62;I learn the fastest by studying working code, rather than out-of-context examples and little bits, a complete project is a much better object of study for me than a step-by-step course.&#60;p&#62;So, to you the question if you are aware of such a project?&#60;p&#62;thanks!
======
raju
I am not sure if this helps you, but lab-repl by Relevance just came on
GitHub. It's the training course Stuart Halloway and Rich Hickey are doing
with the Pragmatic Studio. I haven't dug in the source code myself, but it
seems pretty interesting ...

<http://github.com/relevance/labrepl>

------
hga
You might try asking the Clojure Google Group (forgive me if you did and I
missed it).

